# Adoption Anxiety



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and to owning a golden retriever  Maggie is approx 1yr old (from what we were told) and we are her third home. The first home was terrible, an unheated garage (and this is northern Ontario, Canada!!! Buuuurrr), 2nd home had loving people but they were elderly and never walked her or had room/energy for her to play. Now here she is with us!  And so begins the adjustment period. Maggie is sweet, great with kids, doesn't bark and is usually calm but at night she paces and paces, and whines and whines. Any tips on what we can do to make the transition period easier for her? Poor thing, our house is different in every way (all of them good) from her former. She came with only a blanket and a rubber hamburger toy she carries from room to room and whines  Looking for her previous family I assume. Even something as basic as a leash is new to her. I'm just looking for some simple tips/tricks that may help us and Maggie out a bit as this is all new to is. In our attempts to console her at night we've become as sleep deprived as we were when we were up all nights with babies LOL All helpful *friendly* advice and tips welcome  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I am not experienced with rescues, but does she have a crate in your house? Sometimes dogs like to have that den-like safe area to go to. My dogs both feel safe in their crates, they both have their own blanket and special toy that stays with them in their crates. We cover the crates half way with a blanket. Whenever we travel we bring the crates. Now we can go anywhere with them and they sleep soundly in their crates. If we don't bring the crates they pace and pace all night. Maybe your new furbaby would adjust better if she had a crate that you could put her blanket in? I'm sure with time she will settle and start to feel safe in your home. Thank you for rescuing her! (p.s. pictures?!)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with crate training her, she will have a safe den like place to go and you can cut the pacing at night. You can start teaching her simple commands, sit, down. Also teach to "settle on the mat", so if she is pacing you can get her to lay down with a toy or chew bone for a little while.

She just needs time to adjust to her new home. Thank you for adopting her and giving her a loving home.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you for taking her, she's found a wonderful forever home. I don't have any advice, but that sounded so sad when she only had a blanket and one toy. I cried at that.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree with crate idea. If you can put the crate in your bedroom, all the better. You could also set aside an area with an ex-pen and put her bed and toys in it so it becomes her special place. Hide treats in the crate or the pon for her to discover so she thinks it's a wonderful place to enter. 

It can take dogs two to four weeks and sometimes longer to believe they are in a permanent home. It sounds like she just needs to settle. 

I also agree with the idea of starting training soon because that helps the dog understand where it fits in the family and creates a bond between humans and dog. 

Welcome to GRF. I'd love to see pictures of your girl. I hope she gives you many years of love.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

If you dont have a crate...what about a bed in the laundry? somewhere she will know is hers and out of the way of everyone.... I remember what no sleep felt like...hopefully it wont be for too long for you...


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I suspect that you could drain some of that anxiety with some hard exercise. At a year most goldens need to run, not walk, for 30 minutes a day. An hour is better. You might have to work up to in but get her moving. Do not reinforce her whining at night by giving her love but do love on her during the day when she is calm. 

Good luck


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Our girl came to us at almost 5 mo. old, never abused but went from breeder to a trainer & her family. Breeder's Husband had a massive heart attack, she couldn't pay for trainer nor wanted her back. In the process of all this Kye was put in a crate and pretty well just left except when the times came to let her out for a playtime. Little contact, no loving, just lived in her crate. A lump comes to my throat just thinking of these months for my fun loving girl.

When she came to us, she had problems, no training except for conformation. Would walk on lead and stand..nothing else and was over the top when out and about. At night she would cry if I wasn't sitting right with her. She would easily crate, but always looked so sad, like she was being punished. My heart hurt for her.

Since she was outgoing, I pretended she was an 8 wk old babe again and we started. We over did socializing, walking on lead and started training the very basics all dogs needed to know. I won't lie, she was a handful, brilliant but over the top. As the months passed she learned to trust again, to view her new home as one full of fun and love. It just took time, and a set schedule that grew to give her comfort.

Just love your girl and begin as if she was a pup and slowly begin her training. She misses her old family but will quickly learn to love her new one even more.

Thank you so much for rescuing this wonderful girl. She will become all you want in no time.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bless you for adopting her 

We've adopted several over the years. Just give her love and yummy treats and she'll be fine in a short time. 

We always throw a pot roast party for new arrivals. Some of our rescues almost immediately acted like they'd been here forever, others needed awhile. They all settle in and get comfy. Won't be long before she thinks she's been there all her life. You're in for a really fun time. Again, bless ya for taking her in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum. 

Glad you've joined us. 

Thank you adopting this girl. 

Both of my Goldens are adopted, my girl was a huge challenge, she was a former breeder girl who had a very rough start in life. She has a long story, but this is not about her. 

Most Rescues need time to adjust, it takes most of them a while to relax and settle in or to feel safe. Your girl is in a completely different environment, around new people. Try to be very patient with her and give her the time she needs to adjust. She needs to know she is safe and once she does, she will relax and start to settle in. I can't give you a specific time frame, each dog is different and it also depends on what their previous situation was. 

I know you're not getting a lot of sleep at night since she is pacing and whining at night. 

As suggested, a crate is a good idea. If possible, put the crate in your room at night so she can be close to you and/or in the same room. Goldens need to be with their families.

Take things one day at a time-with my girl I had to take things on her terms because she was so terrified. She too was not use to a leash as well as riding in the car and many other things. We took things very slowly with her. 

Hope Maggie starts to relax soon, once she does you'll see an entirely different girl. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*



Mich said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and to owning a golden retriever  Maggie is approx 1yr old (from what we were told) and we are her third home. The first home was terrible, an unheated garage (and this is northern Ontario, Canada!!! Buuuurrr), 2nd home had loving people but they were elderly and never walked her or had room/energy for her to play. Now here she is with us!  And so begins the adjustment period. Maggie is sweet, great with kids, doesn't bark and is usually calm but at night she paces and paces, and whines and whines. Any tips on what we can do to make the transition period easier for her? Poor thing, our house is different in every way (all of them good) from her former. She came with only a blanket and a rubber hamburger toy she carries from room to room and whines  Looking for her previous family I assume. Even something as basic as a leash is new to her. I'm just looking for some simple tips/tricks that may help us and Maggie out a bit as this is all new to is. In our attempts to console her at night we've become as sleep deprived as we were when we were up all nights with babies LOL All helpful *friendly* advice and tips welcome
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


God Bless you for adopting Maggie. I agree with everyone else, I think the crate is worth a try and might make her feel very protected. I would put blankets and toys in their, put it in your room, so she can see you. Some people feed their dogs in the crate, so they get an even more positive association with it. My guess is that she is afraid to lay down, she doesn't know what's going to happen, or never slept in a house before-poor baby!!
If she came from a rescue, perhaps they have some ideas to try or can give you some more info on Maggie, if she had a foster. I'm confident in time she will improve. Imagine how confused she must be. You can tell you really love her!
Also, a dog trainer or behaviorist might have some ideas to help Maggie.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

You could try giving her some Rescue Remedy, to help calm her down, but most of all, she just needs your compassion and patience. Being rehomed regardless from what circumstance, is very stressful for them, panting, pacing, whining is a sure sign of that, and each time it happens it can take them longer to 'believe'. Three times in less than a year is more than any dog should have to go through, bless your heart for giving her a forever home.
My rescues slept in my bedroom from day one, they were 'offered' a crate, door open, if they chose to use it. I focused on settling them into a predictable routine as quickly as possible, and offered them kibble or treats, anytime they would approach me, or did something I liked. They were never let out in the yard alone, even for a 'quick pee', any rehomed dog may attempt to escape, I would go out with them, try to entice them to play, and use up some of their energy. Anything 'new' was introduced to them in a positive way, collars and leashes were paired with high value treats, anything that seemed to frighten them dealt with in the same way.
Most of all they needed the time and space just to settle in and adjust, (some can take quite some time to realize it is 'all good') and begin the process of teaching them what is expected of them. Luring and rewarding basic skills, (sit, down, come) and praise and reward when the dog 'offered' (chose those behaviors on their own) them, started the process of building confidence and trust and helped them feel more secure in my home. Once they began to understand that 'this time' they were staying, they calmed and settled into their new life.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Leave a nightlight on for her. I did that early on with my current girl, helped a lot.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

So many replies and messages! THANK YOU guys! This forum is amazing!!!
I don’t have a crate but we have set up two “bed’ places. One is in the corner of our living room with her original blanket and her pile of new toys, second one in in our bedroom where it’s dark and quiet. Our bed is fairly close to the wall on one side with only a few feet of “walking” space. That’s where she finally settled down the first night so now we’ve built her up a big bed using sleeping bags (till I can buy her a few big beds this weekend). Last night she took her little hamburger toy there and slept through the night without nearly as much whimpering and no getting up to pace (she still paces a lot in the evenings). In the morning she brought her hamburger out in the living room again but when she had another anxiety/whimpering moment she took her hamburger back to the bedroom and lay down for a bit again. We work 9-5 but have been running home at lunch for a quick walk and cuddle. Poor thing isn’t use to being alone so I feel guilty. I leave a radio on when we aren’t home.
She is fully house trained (thankfully). The elderly couple would let her out on a small leash out their side door to pee but she was never walked by then or her original jerk owner. She also had an outside pen that may be big enough to park a small car in, not big enough for any real exercise. She now has a fenced in yard to race around in which she LOVES. No matter how deep the snow is she happily bounds through it, rolls in it, digs her snout down into it haha The first night we got her she pulled us around the block when we went on walks (seriously, next day my leg muscles hurt as if I went to the gym!!!) so I took her to the pet store last night to get fit for a halti. MUCH better, for us anyway, she completely hates it and tries to pull still but I’m hoping she gets use to it. I have sons ages 7 and 10 that I’d like to be able to walk with her one day. At the front door she understands when I say “sit” (insert treat) and sits calm while I put the halti on (insert another treat). Hopefully she’ll associate the horribly halti with treats, praise and walks rather than a torture device haha Out of protest she’ll stop every 20 feet to rub her snout on the ground and paw her face in an attempt to remove the halti.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You could also try a Gentle Leader Easy Walk harness. Stops the pulling, they can't pull out of them, and it's pretty comfortable.

*PREMIER GENTLE LEADER EASY WALK DOG HARNESS - NO PULL

*PetSmart carries them, but they're $13 cheaper on eBay, no sales tax, free shipping:
Premier Gentle Leader Easy Walk Dog Harness No Pull | eBay 

She's going to adapt quickly. "Fun and food" :The two biggies


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for adopting. What a rewarding feeling helping a dog get a second, third or forth chance. Lily is our newly adopted girl. She is 4 years old. We have had her for 5 weeks. She is lovely, sweet, gentle and has the patience of a saint when dealing with Tayla. We are her 4th home in 3 months. I won't go into details because this is your post, but I will tell you it can take a while for them to settle in. Lily was an angel for the first couple weeks, then she started getting into some things and we were told she was coming out of her shell a bit. We have a wonderful trainer/behaviorist in our area we use and she said some rescues can take up to a year or longer to feel at home. It was suggested that we play music for her during the day to help relax her to see if she had some anxiety issues and that was why she was getting into things. It worked well for us. We had some old CDs for dogs that we have had for years. I didn't read every post on her but if it was not suggested I would suggest checking out Through A Dog's Ear (Through a Dog's Ear - Using music and sound to improve the lives of dogs... and their people!) as something that might be very helpful to you. Good luck to you and remember it can take them various amounts of time to settle in and feel like they are at home. Some dogs are quicker than others.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Attempting to post pics from my phone. If this fails I'll need to get to my computer lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She has a look I've seen often: unsure about what's happening.

She'll be fine within a couple weeks and feel right at home. Fun, Food, and Love. That's the ticket.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*

MAGGIE is just beautiful! Love her hamburger, too! What you wrote about her really touched me!
I AGREE with Danny in a couple of weeks she'll be much more comfortable.
The halter leash Danny posted
Premier Gentle Leader Easy Walk Dog Harness No Pull | eBay
My neighbor has for her young Golden Retriever and she is crazy-it works really well she told me!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am in tears thinking about what this sweet dog has been through. Thank you SO much for bringing Maggie home. I'm so glad you're able to make it home at lunch time to see her. I hope you will keep doing that as long as humanly possible. I just can't imagine how unstable things have been for her and to wonder if things will stay the same. I don't know if you mentioned if you have a lot of dog experience or not, but they are like children in that they thrive on routine and consistent treatment. Structure and routine. Anything you can do to start making things happen at the same time every day for her will probably help. 

I can't imagine how a dog who has never had the freedom of a fenced yard to run in must feel now that she has it - she sounds delighted, I can just picture her rolling in snow, I hope you will post more photos as you have them. I have no rescue experience, just trying to imagine how confused Maggie is going to feel for a while. As things settle in, I hope you will investigate obedience class with a good training club. It will really help her establish the bond with you that she needs. Please keep us posted. I can't wait to hear how she is doing.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

I've priced local classes! As well as the cost to get her fixed, we have no intentions of breeding!!! My dog experience is summed up with 14yrs of codling an adorable mini yorkie that was smaller than Maggies head! LOL I have a friend with 2 yellow labs who referred me to the obedience school he used and he also used that other collar with his two pups with great success. He offered to lend me one to try out  They did show me that one in the pet store but i opted for the halti because I thought it looked a little medieval (no judging, keep in mind i had a yorkie, u could walk her with a piece of thread if u wanted haha). 

90% of the time she's soaking up the love and wrestling or involved in a tug-of-war battle with my kids. Although her last home with the elderly people wasn't ideal they loved her and treated her kindly so i see why she's depressed and looks for them ..plus its her 3rd relocation in a year which has to be nerve racking. When she's having a whimpering-hamburger-carrying moment should we be giving her space to adjust and figure things out or cuddling and trying to distract (which is what we have been doing but some articles say that may be encouraging her "negative" actions?). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh I like the look of that harness!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Bye bye squeaker toy  when she's happy she's happy. Can't wait till she settles in! Thank u all for the advice!!!!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

That is wonderful that you have adopted this very lucky girl. I have adopted 2 goldens and both of them were very unsettled for more than a few days. I didn't crate them - they were older and my Autumn had pretty much lived in a big crate most of her life - so that wasn't going to continue. I put their bed next to mine. Someone suggested more walking - definitely helps with the bonding. I walked them 4-5 times a day. Poor thing has been through a lot of changes. I am sure she will settle in with time. Wishing you the best with her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*

Mich

I just love hearing about Maggie. My Tucker whines when he has a toy in his mouth, too. I could be wrong, but I think that lots of Goldens do this.
So glad Maggie is loving her new forever home!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

We bough her some new stuffed toys and she LOVES them!!! She carries this long weasel one around happily and playfully growls when u do the tug of war thing. Totally unlike the sad hamburger whimper which is already getting less and less!!!! Last night she played with the new stuffies only, bringing them to us constantly, she only grabbed the burger to take to bed when it was time to settle in  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

It warms my heart with stories like you and your Maggie. Goldens are so special and need their families. I can see she is happy and probably afraid this Happiness won't last. How cool when she discovers your family is going to be hers....forever! 

She has the same face as our girl!! Makes me want to cry with happiness!!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

She is just the PERFECT addition to our family!!! This is only her 4th night here and I can't believe how much we LOVE her!!!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

You can tell how happy and at home Maggie is in the pictures!
Can you imagine how happy she is and what she's thinking-I FINALLY FOUND PEOPLE that really love me!
What heartwarming photos of her and the kids-now that is LOVE!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

She's doing "ok" I think, her first check up is still pending and yesterday to my horror while brushing her I noticed she had quite a bit of dried blood in one of her ears ￼ ￼ If it's not caused from her just scratching or something I'll cry!!!!!! And be very tempted to go kick her previous owners in the head!!!! She isn't eating much either. Need to get her to my vet asap. As far as her anxiety its far less noticeable, she doesn't pace at night anymore and quickly settles in to play or cuddle. I posted under the diet forum and got a few tips to help prompt her to eat and she did eat a little but only a few cups worth since we had her (it will be a week tomorrow). A vet appointment will hopefully help put me at ease, get her ears and everything checked over!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*

Just want you to be aware you have quit a few threads started on Maggie, so you don't miss the replies to any of them.
I did a search:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=5785850

The dried blood in ear-could be an ear infection and don't forget to have them Heartworm test her. I would have her vet checked as soon as possible. I love rescues, too!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

The ear could also be a really good yeast infection. Hope the vet visit allays a lot of the worry. A good vet will get her all fixed up  The photos of her cuddling with the kids are fabulous. So wonderful!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Karen!!!!! Yes I've spammed a bit, having a large dog it all new and I'm scouring this forum and the web to try and learn all u can, I even have books on order through amazon lol My last dog was a mini yorkie I had for 14yrs. 

The ear thing worries me, she doesn't paw at it or show any discomfort. I want her to get the full once over head to toe!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

No doubt she loves the 'dog bed' with 4 kid hands petting her


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Her anxiety is actually getting much worse. Evenings are great now, she knows once we're home we're home ...but it's the days now, she knows when we get ready for work that she's in for a long day solo and that's were its going down hill. My son injured himself at school so were home today and I can't believe how unsettled poor Mags is  pacing, crying, yesterday she ripped up the trash which she has never went near before and she is becoming more destructive. First my favorite pair of track pants (insert tears lol), then a few scavenged socks from my kids laundry hamper, some school papers, ..she found a scotch tape dispenser god onky knows where along with a few other misc items. I bought countless toys incl a large Kong that ive tried with several food items like peanut butter, cheese and canned food but there's no interest. A large raw hide bone has also been bought but is ignored. I put a post under the nutrition section asking about butcher bones, I'm desperate to help her settle in and also give her a "right" stress outlet and something to help occupy her during the day. We play fetch in the yard then go for a walk before we leave in the morning and have been coming home during lunch to try and break up her day but she seems to be regressing  I had a vet appointment for her today that I had to rebook on account of my human child getting hurt. I know it will take time for her to settle in, guess I just assumed she was at her worse with the relocation and everything and could only get more comfortable from there, didn't expect the backwards slide.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are a couple of things you can try to help her relax, Rescue Remedy is an herbal supplement that helps calm the dogs. I found it at the Sprouts store here. You could also get a Thunder Shirt and let her wear it all day, it may help her calm down. Talk to the vet about Dog Appeasing Pheromones, there are collars or wall diffusers. 

Can you crate her? Sometimes having a den like place helps them settle down. I hope she adjusts soon. It still could be just so much new, place, people, routine.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mich said:


> Her anxiety is actually getting much worse. Evenings are great now, she knows once we're home we're home ...but it's the days now, she knows when we get ready for work that she's in for a long day solo and that's were its going down hill. My son injured himself at school so were home today and I can't believe how unsettled poor Mags is  pacing, crying, yesterday she ripped up the trash which she has never went near before and she is becoming more destructive. First my favorite pair of track pants (insert tears lol), then a few scavenged socks from my kids laundry hamper, some school papers, ..she found a scotch tape dispenser god onky knows where along with a few other misc items. I bought countless toys incl a large Kong that ive tried with several food items like peanut butter, cheese and canned food but there's no interest. A large raw hide bone has also been bought but is ignored. I put a post under the nutrition section asking about butcher bones, I'm desperate to help her settle in and also give her a "right" stress outlet and something to help occupy her during the day. We play fetch in the yard then go for a walk before we leave in the morning and have been coming home during lunch to try and break up her day but she seems to be regressing  I had a vet appointment for her today that I had to rebook on account of my human child getting hurt. I know it will take time for her to settle in, guess I just assumed she was at her worse with the relocation and everything and could only get more comfortable from there, didn't expect the backwards slide.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you doing any training with her? Doesn't matter what kind--sit, come, roll-over, etc.--but regular training of some sort is a great aid in helping a dog settle in. If she's overly anxious, IMO it's likely a combination of not being sure of her role in the new home and not feeling completely trusting of the humans who are caring for her (no disparagement being given to you at all here). What makes dogs feel secure is knowing what is expected of them, what is going to happen next, who is in charge (not talking dominance), and having complete and total trust in the human/s who run their lives. For most re-homed dogs, these things occur pretty much as a matter of course, but for some dogs, extra help is needed. I think the Thunder Shirt is a great idea, also the pheromones, also perhaps giving her melatonin (doesn't work for all dogs, but most it makes mellow for a few hours) and training. The training gives her a chance to bond with her human, and when she understands what she is being told to do, she will feel more secure. Another idea is to leave the TV or radio on while you are gone so she there's noise... Animal planet is good, there is a new animal cable channel for house bound pets (haven't tried it myself!), or just classical music on the radio. 

If she's able to destroy things in your house, then I think she's being given too much freedom right now. I'd suggest confining her to a room where an adult or older child is there to keep an eye on her. When you're out of the house she should be crated for her own safety. 

Hope this is making sense and I'm not sound too didactic. But dogs who destroy things out of anxiety can hurt themselves, destroy a home, find themselves back in the shelter, and more. Plus the destruction starts to fill the anxiety gap and can become a lifelong habit... not something you want for anyone in your family.


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

She's never been created to my knowledge, she has a quiet "bed" she uses in another room when she is anxious. We've been starting training on little things such as "lay down" and "stay" along with halti/harness training as she had never been walked. I haven been doing it for more then a few min a day as I didn't want to overwhelm her, she not even comfortable with us yet and we are already making all these demands on her but now that u put it that way it makes total sense!!! Thank u!! And thunder shirt? Never heard of it!!! Let the Google search begin  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps in a few weeks, once she's feeling just a bit more settled, you could adopt a friend for her. It would help during the day when no one else is around.

Thanks again for adopting


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

The dog and cat have an agreement, the cat can come and go as she pleases, she'll sniff and even clean the dog but if the dog approaches her too quickly the cat hisses Maggy runs for the hills lol The cat being from a shelter has seen her fair share of dogs (she was an inhouse "pet" there for 3 whole years) so she's not freaking over the dog and after an initial get-to-know-you sniff Maggie has no interest in the cat 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mich*

Mich

Here is the thunder shirt-I've never tried one.
Many people use for dogs with fears and phobias about thunderstorms, fireworks, etc.

Thundershirt | The Best Dog Anxiety Treatment


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok, sorry extremely busy and MIA for awhile so quick update. Maggies anxiety is much better, we still come home at lunch some days and the kids come right home from school on non-sport days so either way we can break up her alone time or shorten the day. As for her vet appointment it went very well, she's 57lbs (I swear that jumps to 80lbs when your sleeping and all expecting lol) and I got some diet info. Her left ear had a mild infection but we got a prescription and she's all good. My groomer friend trimmed her up a bit around the paws and back end as well as clipped her nails while maggie sat still and transfixed with the large talking parrot in the corner lol The halti and harness walking ....well...we still have some work to do there . Either way, good progress all round! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Little fool. I think maybe she's starting to be comfortable here? LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Me and my Maggie pie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What an absolute sweetheart  She's obviously really, really happy. Something tells me you are too


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the update, it made my heart happy!

I tend to disagree with you on their sleeping weight, I think it's more like 800lbs!


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

She doesn't sleep on our bed but when the first person wakes up and let's her out for that early morning bathroom break she gets crazy energetic and playful. Like come on humans, its time to get up!!!! She will go from bed to bed, first to our bed then onto the kids beds if either of them are still foolish enough to be sleeping LOL On the weekends if the kids are up first we ask them to close our bedroom door before letting the dog back in to avoid death by pouncing!!!! hahaha My last dog was a 5lb teacup yorkie. Slight weight difference especially for a wake up call!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

My heart is smiling! This is what it's all about! Maggie is beautiful and so is your family. Everything is going to be just fine. Welcome Mich!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Mich, just remember someday you'll miss the zoomie moments. I'm so happy to read your thread knowing you are all adjusting so well. You are a wonderful mum. I'm thankful Maggie has you and yours for her Furever family. ♡♡♡
I also wanted to add I've bought two beds recently at Costco. They have the best dog beds for 25.00. Great size too! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Dancer on her new bed from Costco 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm just grinning ear to ear, this is the happiest thread, Maggie and Dancer too!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

if she's sleeping like that I've read it's because they feel secure and well-fed and obviously trusting with their belly exposed. I was thinking perhaps you can 'pretend' she's a new puppy and start small with everything. Eg. no walks but practice loose leash walking in yard, around house, driveway and work up to walking so you don't get dragged around. access to one room or crate/x-pen when left alone. 

you can still tire her out exercising her in yard and with mental games in house. i'm sure your kids would love to play hide and seek in house with her. plus it teaches her come. just some thoughts. so glad you rescued her. I too would want to go kick people for how they treated her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maggie's such a lovely girl. 

Great to read your update and to see the wonderful pictures. 
Sounds like she is very happy and your family is really enjoying her.


----------

